# Department's that sponsor?



## MB (Oct 21, 2004)

Does anyone know of any depts. (non-civil or civil service) that sponsor candidates for the MCJTC academy if the candidate is willing to pay for it? Just wondering.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Not unless you are connected. Or have previously worked for that department.


----------

